
WikiLeaks: ISIS Tunnels Blown Up by MOAB Were Built by CIA - kyleblarson
http://www.mediaite.com/online/wikileaks-isis-tunnels-blown-up-by-moab-were-built-by-cia/
======
mejari
WikiLeaks quotes a 2005 NYTimes article in a tweet that tunnels exist that
were _financed_ by the CIA and fabricates idea that the exact tunnels involved
in the recent strike were directly built by the CIA. Nothing coming from an
actual leak WikiLeaks is releasing.

~~~
sergiotapia
Wikileaks has a 100% (one hundred percent) truth record. I trust them more
than any other news source in the world. The truth is ugly and people need to
face it.

~~~
tradersam
Is this suppose to be /s? Because Wikileakes __does not __have 100%
reliability and has proven to be biased.

~~~
linkregister
Were there any document dumps shown to be inauthentic?

I don't think it's in dispute that Wikileaks is biased; it has an overt anti-
American military/foreign policy stature. This is informed from Assange's
experiences and upbringing. Assange shouldn't be expected to release documents
that contradict his narrative. We don't get mad at RT.com for failing to
expose Russian corruption or Voice of America for failing to report on U.S.
bombings of noncombatants.

I agree WL's press releases and Tweets are inaccurate and opportunistic.

~~~
natecavanaugh
I do get mad at those publications, though. I hate that people who claim
moral/ethical authority act contradictory to those morals and explain it as
either a means to justify some "greater" end (as if moral consistency wasn't
hard enough for our species) or as some reason why their standards don't apply
in their situation.

Yet Wikileaks seems to be in some weird guerilla moral territory that
basically every corporation seems to occupy. They provide some necessary good,
and because of it, many of us ignore the bad. I don't think we should though.

For anyone :/

------
pasquinelli
Was it a secret, (anytime recently), that the cia funded the muhajadeen's
fight against the soniet invasion? What's the connection between the
muhajadeen and isis? This leak is lame.

~~~
mejari
It's not even a leak, it's just a tweet from WikiLeaks quoting a public
article from 2005.

------
aphextron
Does WikiLeaks have a shred of credibility left at this point? I thought it
had become very clear by now that Assange is in bed with Putin and that
WikiLeaks is simply an arm of his propaganda machine.

------
GhostVII
They were built by the CIA in the 70's/80's... Pretty misleading title.

